# Hacer un multímetro casero



## daniel_kpo (Jul 22, 2007)

:evil:          queria hacerles un pregunta y me imagino q para uds va 
a ser facil responderla ¿se puede hacer un tester casero para medir voltage? si es asi ¿como se 
hace¿?

desde ya MUCHAS GRASIAS


----------



## ManuelMansilla (Jul 22, 2007)

No te gustaría mas tener un tester que midiera voltaje(CA y CD), resistencias, continuidad, transistores, etc?

Aca en Mexico, son bastante baratos.

De todas menras, me voy a poner ainvestigar a ver si puedes hacer uno casero


----------



## daniel_kpo (Jul 22, 2007)

bueno gracias por responder estube buscando por distintos buscadores como
altavista y google y ninguno me resulto no encontre nada!!!


----------



## ManuelMansilla (Jul 22, 2007)

No te gustaría mas tener un tester que midiera voltaje(CA y CD), resistencias, continuidad, transistores, etc?

Aca en Mexico, son bastante baratos.

De todas menras, me voy a poner ainvestigar a ver si puedes hacer uno casero


----------



## ManuelMansilla (Jul 22, 2007)

Pues yo tampoco encuentro nada!!!

De todas menras, voy a seguir buscando a ver si te puedo ayudar


----------



## steinlager (Jul 22, 2007)

Creo q se llamaba  ICL7107 

Voltimetro

Ahi esta... hice uno de esos... no cuesta mas de 30 pesos...


----------



## Dano (Jul 22, 2007)

Edita el titulo del tema para que cumpla con las normas de convivencia.

Saludos


----------



## daniel_kpo (Jul 22, 2007)

como se edita el texto¡¿??


----------



## ManuelMansilla (Jul 22, 2007)

steinlager dijo:
			
		

> Creo q se llamaba  ICL7107
> 
> Voltimetro
> 
> Ahi esta... hice uno de esos... no cuesta mas de 30 pesos...



Como se leería una de esos diagramas? ops:


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2007)

En esta direccion hay información sobre como adaptar un voltimetro para convertirlo en multimetro (Tester).
http://www.kutkm.edu.my/fke/Resources/Notes BEKC1323/BEKC 1323 Chapter 2.ppt


----------

